# entry test



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it a requirement to take entry test for *government medical colleges* in Punjab if one is applying on a self finance seat as a foreign student?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, the government medical college is a must for everyone planning to go to a medical college in Punjab.


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

missakhwand said:


> Yes, the government medical college is a must for everyone planning to go to a medical college in Punjab.


If I understand you correctly, you are saying that the entry test is a must for foreign students applying on self finance for *government medical colleges* in Punjab?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning glory said:


> Is it a requirement to take entry test for *government medical colleges* in Punjab if one is applying on a self finance seat as a foreign student?


 
I don't think so the entry test is require for self finance seats. SAT subject test could work on place of Entry exam.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

hammad khan said:


> I don't think so the entry test is require for self finance seats. SAT subject test could work on place of Entry exam.


You're wrong here. Last year the government of Punjab announced that the entry test is compulsory for *each and every* person wishing to take addmission-except maybe those on PTAP seats.
However you can skip a private college's entry test by giving in your SAT scores.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1465-how-prepare-king-edward-entry-test-3.html
This thread would offer more info on the topic.


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

missakhwand said:


> You're wrong here. Last year the government of Punjab announced that the entry test is compulsory for *each and every* person wishing to take addmission-except maybe those on PTAP seats.
> However you can skip a private college's entry test by giving in your SAT scores.
> 
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1465-how-prepare-king-edward-entry-test-3.html
> This thread would offer more info on the topic.


 
Thank you missakhwand for the information. I really appreciate it. #happy


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Morning glory said:


> Thank you missakhwand for the information. I really appreciate it. #happy


Shouldn't you be adding to my reputation then?#laugh


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

missakhwand I think you are not wrong, but take it to other way. There are two different self finance scheme. One is local self finance scheme entry is require. The other is under Self Finance for foreign Scheme (SFS) SAT could work on place of it. As I understand the question of Morning glory she/he is talking about foreign, look the first post of this page.If I am wrong sorry. 


if any one have information please guide us to the right path. Thank you


----------

